# Kultura > Kuzhina shqiptare dhe e huaj >  Paçet

## Fiori

*Paçe koke*

Koket pastrohen, copetohen, vihen ne uje te ftohte qe te lahen e t'u ike gjaku; pastaj vendosen ne tenxhere, mbulohen me uje te ftohte dhe zihen ne zjarr. Kur te kene marre vale i hiqet shkuma dhe lihet te zieje ne zjarr te ngadalte, duke i hedhur qepe , karota, kripe, piper, dafine dhe majdanoz. Lihen derisa te jene zier mire dmth kur mishi te dahet lehte nga kocka. Kullohet, qerohet mishi nga kocka dhe pritet ne copa kubike te vogla. Ne tenxhere hidhet yndyre, pak salce dhe lengu i marre nga zierja e kokes. Kur lengu te kete marre vale, shtohet mishi i zier, pak spec i kuq dhe lihen te ziejne ne zjarr te ngadalte edhe per disa minuta duke u hedhur kripe e piper te zi. Ne fund paces i hidhen hudhra te shtypura dhe utull. 
Per 4-5 persona duhen:
...Leng koke 1 liter (koke 1kg), dhjame, gjalpe ose vaj 1 filxhan kafeje, miell 1 luge kafeje, spec djeges 1/2 luge kafeje, kripe, piper, uthull 2-3 luge, hudhra 4-5 thelpinj, 1 qepe, karrota 2-3 cope, majdanoz.


*Paçe kembesh*

Kembet pastrohen, thyhen me hanxhar (sidomos kyqet) dhe vendosen ne uje te ftohte per 1-2 ore qe t'i largohet era karakteristike. Kembet e lara vendosen ne tenxhere me uje te ftohte dhe vihen te ziejne. Pasi te marrin vale, hiqet shkuma dhe vazhdon zierja ne zjarr te ngadalte duke shtuar qepe, karota, selino, piper te zi te vluar, dafine dhe kripe. Mundesisht qepa me pare te piqet ne pllake te sobes. Zierja vazhdon derisa mishi te shkeputet nga kocka, pastrohen mishrat, priten ne copa dhe lihen ne nje ane. Ne nje tenxhere ku kemi hedhur dhjame ose gjalpe, kaurdisen mishrat, shtohet lengu i tyre, lihen te marrin vale, hidhet pak spec djeges dhe gjate vendosjes ne pjate hidhen hudhra te shtypura me uthull dhe piper i zi. Paçja mund te perkatitet edhe e perzier me koke e kembe bashke. Ne kete rast behet edhe me e shijshme. 
Per 4-5 persona duhen:
...Leng kembesh 1 liter, kembe lope 2 cope, kembe te bagetive te imeta 10-12 cope, gjalpe 50g, spec djeges sipas deshires, kripe, piper, hudhra 4-5 thelpinj, uthull 2-3 luge gjelle, qepe 1 kokerr, karota 2-3 cope, selino 1 rrenje.


*Paçe plënci me vezë e limon*

Plenci lahet me uje te ftohte, pervelohet me uje te vluar per 30 sec, pastrohet nga shtresa e brendshme derisa te zbardhet, lahet mire dhe vendoset ne uje te ftohte per t'u zier. Gjate zierjes hidhen perime aromatike, qepe te pjekura mbi sobe, karota, rrenje selino, kripe dhe piper.
Pasi keto te kene sier, plenci pritet ne copa te vogla dhe pergatitet pacja. Per kete ne nje tenxhere hidhet yndyre dhe pasi ajo te jete nxehur shtohet miell, kaurdiset derisa te zverdhet pak dhe pastaj shtoehn plencat e zier. Kaurdisen perseri se bashku dhe hidhet leng i kulluar nga zierja e plencave. Lihen te ziejne e zjarr te ngadalte per 10-15 min. Ne fund rregullohen me veze e limon. Ne nje ene porcelani rrihen vezet, hollohen pak e nga pak me lengun e paces, shtohet limon ose limontoz i tretur ne uje dhe hidhen te pacja. Gjate vendosjes neper pjata paces mund ti hidhet sipas deshires piper i zi. 
Per 4-5 persona duhen:
...plenca 1.5 kg, gjalpe 50g, miell 1 luge gjelle, veze 1 kokerr, qepe 1 kokerr, karota 2-3 cope, limon 1/2 kokerr mesatare, piper i zi, kripe.


*Paçe plënci me salcë*

Plenci pastrohet dhe vihet te zieje njelloj si me siper. Ne nje tenxhere me yndyre kaurdiset miell, i shtohet pak salce dhe hidhet lengu i fituar nga zierja e plencave. Kur lengu te marre vale shtohen plencat e zier te grire ne copa te vogla, pak spec i kuq dhe lihen te ziejne ne zjarr te ngadalte per disa minuta, duke i hedhur kripe e piper te zi. Gjate ndarjes ne pjata paces i hidhen hudhra te shtypura dhe uthull.
Per 4-5 persona duhe:
...Leng plenci 1 liter, plenca 1.5 kg, gjalpe 50g, miell 1 luge kafeje, salce 1/2 luge kafeje, spec, kripe, karota 2-3 cope, uthull 2-3 luge, hudhra 4-5 thelpinj, qepe 1 kokerr, selino, majdanoz.

----------


## Estella

Për 4 vetë

Duhen:

- 1 kokë
- gjalpë ose vaj 1 filxhan kafeje
- miell 1 luge kafeje
- spec djegës 1/2 luge kafeje
- kripë, piper
- uthull 2-3 lugë
- hudhra 4-5 thelpinj
- 1 qepë
- karrota 2-3 copë
- selino, majdanoz

Gatimi:

Pasi pastrohet, koka vendoset në tenxhere, mbulohet me ujë të ftohtë dhe vihet ne zjarr. Kur të ketë marrë vale i hiqet shkuma dhe lihet të ziejë në zjarr të ngadaltë, duke i hedhur qepë karrota, selino, kripë, piper, dafinë majdanoz. 

Lihen derisa të jenë zier mirë d.m.th. kur mishi të ndahet lehtë nga kocka. Kullohet, qërohet mishi nga kockat dhe pritet në copa të vogla kubike. Në një tenxhere hidhet yndyrë, pak salcë dhe lëngu i marrë nga zierja e kokës. Kur lëngu të ketë marrë valë, shtohet mishi i zier, pak spec i kuq dhe lihen të ziejnë në zjarr te ngadalte edhe per disa minuta, shtohet kripë dhe piper i zi.Në fund paçes i hidhen hudhra të shtypura me uthull.

----------


## Aragorn I

Di ndonjera nga ju si te bej pace me plenc qengji? Ose vici? Apo ja futa kot fare tani? Une mbaj mend se haja pace me kembe gjengji ose lope, por edhe me plenc. Edhe kjo e fundit me pelqente shume fare. Si behet? Ose, nese nuk behet pacja me plenc, atehere si gatuhet plenci gjelle?

----------


## Veshtrusja

Qerron fitilat e mishit nga koka ose nga mishi i kembeve te qengjit.

Zverdh pak mjell, i hedh uje, krip, erzera te tjera nese ke qef, i hedh mishin dhe e ben nje soj si janine.

Une k'shtu e di te pakten (por se kam provuar ta bej vete)...

Ciao  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## dordi1

Kete teme, vetem nji korcare, mund ta hapte!
Per fat, e kam njeren gjyshe, korcare te vjeter, gjithashtu, kam jetuar edhe ne Selenik, keshtu qe jam ''tifoz i keq'' i PACES...

----------


## dordi1

...se desh harrova!
Porto-ricanet, kane, te ashtu quajturen ''MENUDO'', por nuk i afrohet PACES tone.

----------


## kolombi

Per te gjithe ata e kane jetuar jeten e nates te Athines,do kujtojne me nostalgji qe pas kthimit nga Buzuqet nga ora 4-5 e nates ndalonim gjithmone ne Agora per ndonje pace.

----------


## florjan

SAltin boka romana..


    5 fileto vici nga 80 gr secila
    salce domatesh e marinuar 200 gr
    hudher 1 thelb
    vere e bardh 100gr
     gjalp 100gr
     sallator 60 gr
     ullinj 40gr
     djath kackavall 100gr  
      vaj ulliri pak


i marrim bifteket e rrahur me sater dhe i hapim me pellemben e dores i kriposim dhe i hedhim pa piper te bardh.pastaj mariim sallatorin dhe e presim ne kubik te vegjel kurse djathin kackavall e presim ne ne nje trashesi sa nje cigare si nga gjatesia ashtu edhe nga gjeresia dhe me ullinjte ashtu veprojme i presim ne copa.mbasi i kemi mbeshtjelle bifteket ne formen rrule i mbyllim me nga nje stika dente.....gjalpin pasi e hedhim ne tigan e leme sa te shkrij ne gaz te ulet dhe hedhim bifteket rrule i skuqip nga tegjitha anetdhe i shuajme me veren.i leme nja 10 min dhe shtojme salcen me hudhren i leme per 3 min dhe i servirim me pak djath kackavall..............   :sarkastik:  kjo recete e cila sa jua prezantova eshte nje nga me te pelqyerat ne restorantin ku une punoj si guzhinier

----------


## rachi

Goca dhe cuna,
A di nonji nga ju si bohet pacja se vdiqem me vegi ktu moe amon.
flmnderit
raci

----------


## Julie

Pace me veze

per 4-5 persona duhen:
Koke 2-3 Kg ose 5 lbs, kripe, piper, 2 gjethe dafine, hudhra 4-5 thelpinj, uthull 1 filxhan kafeje, speck i skq 1 maje luge gjelle, veze 2 kokrra dhe niseshte 1 luge gjelle.



Koket e bagetive te trasha pastrohen, cahen, lahen me uje te ftohte te rrjedhshem dhe zihen sa te ndahet mishi nga kocka. Gjate zjerrjes hidhet kripe, piper gjethe dafine qe mishi te marre shije. Pasi te kene zjerre mishi pastrohet nga kockat, pritet ne kubike te vegjel dhe hidht ne tenxhere, ku perzihet me hudhra, spec te kuq e uthull, pastaj rregullohet shija me kripe, hidhet leng nga i kokave, deri sa te jene mbuluar copat e mishit, peberja perzihet dhe hidhet ne tave. Ne nje ene te vogel rrihen vezet me niseshte dhe pak leng nga i kokave, i hidhet taves, qe sperkatet me lyre dhe piqet ne furre.

Marre nga nje forum shqiptar

----------


## joss

Pace me plendes (plenc) qengji 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Di ndonjera nga ju si te bej pace me plenc qengji? Ose vici? Apo ja futa kot fare tani? Une mbaj mend se haja pace me kembe gjengji ose lope, por edhe me plenc. Edhe kjo e fundit me pelqente shume fare. Si behet? Ose, nese nuk behet pacja me plenc, atehere si gatuhet plenci gjelle?
__________________


PROVO KETE NJE HERE:

Perberes: 1 kg plendes i pastruar mire (preferohet bageti e imet)
                 3 kokrra mesatare qepe
                 4 thelpinj hudhre
                 1 filxhan oriz
                  uthull, salce domatesh, piper, dhe ereza te tjera sipas deshires.

Pergatitja: Merret plendesi dhe zihet mire ne uje te paster derisa te fijezohet lehte me dore, kullohet, dhe me gersheren e guzhines pritet ne forme fitilash te holle; (uji i zierjes ruhet)

merret nje tigan ku tretet pak gjalp ose vaj, dhe ne te grihen qepet dhe hudhrat duke i skuqur ne nje zjarr te forte, duke i shtuar salce, uthull, dhe erezat sipas deshires, (skuqen deri sa te marrin ngjyre karamel).

Merret nje tepsi (preferohet te jete nje ene balte te pjekur), hidhen ne te plendesat e prere, masa e pergatitur ne tigan dhe orizi i pastruar, perzihen, dhe vihen te ziejne ne nje zjarr te ngadalte duke i shtuar nga pak ujin e perftuar nga zierja ne fillim.

Zihet derisa orizi te zieje dhe lengu te trashet, pastaj futen ne nje furre (fenomenale eshte ta gatuash me saç) duke e shterrur deri ne fund.

----------


## rachi

ca eshte kjo salce domatesh e marienuar, a ja di emrin anglisht, po sater cdo me thene, ato djathin me ullinjt e sallatorin i fut mrena filetosh....
flmnderit
rachi

----------


## Zemrushja

Dua te di si gatuhet pacja shqiptare??!! Nqs mund te me ndihmoje ndokush se me ka marre malli do ju isha shume mirenjohese

Me respekt,

Zemrushja

----------


## SnoW~DroP

> Dua te di si gatuhet pacja shqiptare??!! Nqs mund te me ndihmoje ndokush se me ka marre malli do ju isha shume mirenjohese
> 
> Me respekt,
> 
> Zemrushja



Pse moj ketoo recetat me siper jane  per Pace Amerikane dhe Kineze?
lool

O po ketu ka gallat..

----------


## Zemrushja

LoooL Fiori 

I paske nxjerre te gjitha por se kisha von re

thx shume

ps. snow drop si kisha von re  :i ngrysur:  my bad

----------


## bayern

Ka pas bo plaka ime (Se ktu ne USa e ka harru lol) pace me kom vici qe te lepije gishtat. 
Amon ere se kan pas lezet ene kto gjellet version fukarai po thuj tashi qe ham vec ushqim borgjezesh ja kujtojm vlerat.  :ngerdheshje:

----------


## SnoW~DroP

Mos na u be si Zemrushja dhe ti qe do Pace shqiptare
ushqim borgjezesh i thu ti sandwich-eve dhe burger-ve?
Apo e kishe me ironi,se ju te Xhanki Fans ,kur ja fusni kot thoni e kishim me ironi

Wherever you go, there always seems to be someone wearing an ugly hat.

 :xhemla:

----------


## Brari

ne rrugen..  ballsh-tepelen kishte ca gjelltore simpatike buz rruges e mes dushqeve e rrapeve e ndonje prrua kalonte per bri.. dhe me te vertete ato gjelle  qe gatuanin i qanin..
atje hengra pace e cfar pace.. nje mrekulli.. 
dhe buka ishte shum e lezetshme..dhe kosi.. e kuptohet natyra.. mbi te gjitha.. pra lugina e vjoses.. e malet per rreth.. 
sdi pse ikin keta leberit e mallakastriotet nga ato vende e shkojne ne tiran te ngratet.. 
lihen ato vende per nje rrog kapterri..
gjynaf..

----------


## Zemrushja

Po ti brari per ca na i thu kete .. te na shtiesh me keq nepsin e lol

ps. une vdes per pace.. aq qejf i kam sa o zot kur te jem me ashtu* e rrumbullakuar*  si i thon do ta deshtoj po te kujtoj pacet lol

----------


## shoku_tanku

Pacet  jane gjelle shume e mire,mmmmm te lepish gishtat,sidomos
kur i ben guzhinieri i menses se madhe ne q.s.Une do ti preferoja me mish
koke se kembet jane te pista..... :buzeqeshje:

----------

